# Pure red line crystal red shrimps



## Herman Kwan (May 28, 2010)

Male and female with eggs pure red line crystal red shrimps, I will share more photos in the future. Thanks for viewing.


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

Great photos!


----------



## Herman Kwan (May 28, 2010)

Thanks wslam. How about your shrimps? Like to see your photos. Share your photography experience please. :clap:


----------



## Herman Kwan (May 28, 2010)

Update CRS photos


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

Gorgeous shrimp! Great shots! 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Herman Kwan (May 28, 2010)

Thanks Gaia


----------

